# anyone know about cake decorating?



## kimmy (Apr 18, 2009)

i want to make a domo cake. my mom's going to help me cut the shape of his body out and everything (she used to decorate cakes when i was a kid, so she's pretty good at shaping them, too) but i don't know what to use for his face. she said we could just use frosting, but i feel like that will look kind of sloppy...would fondant be a logical choice to make his face? i was thinking about using kisses for his eyes, i read somewhere that you can get food paint? so i can paint them black...

domo-kun - Google Image Search


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 18, 2009)

Ohhh melozburngr and Ernie will be all over this...


----------



## ben (Apr 18, 2009)

I would suggest using a star tip for the entire cake. It's very easy to do, you just need a lot of patients as it does take time to do it neatly.
Cover the area that will be his mouth with red frosting, pipe the entire cake  and maybe use fondant for the teeth.

The texture of the cake will look like this:

http://www.easy-birthday-cakes.com/i...cake-28455.jpg


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 18, 2009)

Domo cake FTW!!!  Thats awesome!! 

(sorry I couldn't provide more help!)


----------



## Lambchop (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm actually a professional cake decorator. I agree with using a star tip for his body. For the eyes, mouth, and teeth you can use fondant. I make my own marshmallow fondant because it tastes a gazillion times better than store bought except maybe SatinIce (it's pretty nummy). You can also buy food color gels to create the colors you need. You just knead them into the fondant until you get the color you want.


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 20, 2009)

another way to get the texture of his body is to ice the cake normally, and use a crumpled paper towel to get the fur effect, just blot it on the frosting and pull it off, this would also take much less time than using a star tip for the whole cake, and you wouldn't have to be incredibly neat with the icing part.  for his eyes, I might suggest just plain m & m's, you could either just use the dark brown ones that come in the pain m & m bag or if you have a candy store near you that sells different colored m&ms, you could get black ones there for the eyes.  for the mouth/teeth, fondant would likely look best, but if you're not experienced in using it, it is frustrating and definitely not worth it, and sicne its such a small area, either a: buying premade fondant or b: making your own, would both be kind of a waste for about 6 inches total of fondant.  you could likely just pipe on the design using a #2 writing tip and fill it in with it too, for the bouth, I would suggest drawing the square with the red icing, and then filling it in with a knife so it is smoother, and it would definitely take far less time than piping it.  the teeth would be easy and quick with a round writing tip.  All in all, it should be a fairly easy cake to make, and if you have any questions about anything I've said- feel free to pm me or email me or text.. my info is in the advisor section.  

HTH!


----------



## ZoZo (Apr 20, 2009)

OK, I have this website and may be this will help you..

Techniques at Bake Decorate Celebrate!


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok, I just kinda had a genius-y idea for the mouth dilemma ... for the red- a strawberry fruit rollup.. for the teeth?  just cut triangles our of the white airheads candies... 







c'est voila!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks, ladies! i'm so excited to make this now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mel, you are absolutely brilliant!!!


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_thanks, ladies! i'm so excited to make this now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mel, you are absolutely brilliant!!!_

 
lol!!  *bows*  thank you, thank you. lol

It's funny, my business cards should say that instead of "Graphic Designer • Cupcake Master • Shoe Collector"

Melissa O.
"brilliant"  

maybe it's time for a re-design. 

Post pics of the cake after it's done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanna see!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 20, 2009)

+1 on the posting of pictures when you make it!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 20, 2009)

oh yum! i was just thinking how good the cake would taste if it was like a german chocolate cake. the coconut frosting would give it the fuzzy kind of textured appearance of the domo-kun!
and melozburngr advice's using the airheads candy is a great idea! i'll definitely use that in the future.
can't wait to see your cake & good luck!


----------



## concertina (Apr 20, 2009)

For his mouth, you could use a red fruit rollup!!! Just cut out the square, and put it on the cake; then pipe the frosting around it!!


----------



## ashk36 (Apr 20, 2009)

These are all great ideas! I love making creative cakes. I haven't done many, but when I do I love seeing the looks on people's faces. I'm actually doing a pretty crazy cake myself for a friend's daughter's birthday. I'm making a big gift box covered in fondant, and then I'm going to make the head of her chihuahua poking out of the box. I'm excited to get started on it! 

FYI: If you do decide to go with fondant, I know Wilton's makes a multi-pack with different colors in smaller amounts. Only problem is Wilton's fondant tastes like shiiiit. Marshmallow fondant is pretty easy to make really and it tastes waaaay better than regular fondant. If you're going to dye the fondant, Wilton's gel dye is the best way to go, IMHO. Be sure to wear some food grade plastic gloves when you're kneading the color in, though. That stuff will stain your hands bad! Good luck and happy baking, can't wait to see pics of the finished product!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ohhh melozburngr and Ernie will be all over this..._

 
Tish, unfortunately decorating cakes are not in my repertoire!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 21, 2009)

This sounds so cute... unfortunately the only cakes I've ever made are boobs, by request, for my male friends .... sigh, the things you do for your friends =)

Please post pics when you're done!


----------

